# June meet? has a june meeting been made yet.



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

has a june meeting been planed yet, or have plans been made for a june meeting yet.
now that it's summer I think every one can make it to the meetings, and I have a friend her name is stacy. most of you know her as nattybrown over on dfwfishbox. she would like to make it out to a meeting as a guest and join the club.


----------



## kris_schroder (Feb 10, 2013)

i'd like to know as well. i just checked the meeting calendar and everything is about the may meeting...
are we skipping the june meeting due to summer fun?
kris


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

NO meeting this month???


----------

